# #1 Saugeye Lure?



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Was curious to hear from all the fellow saugeye heads out there, what is their all time favorite casting or jigging [ not trolling ] and must have lure for eyes? Also, a breakdown from every season, spring, summer, fall and winter? Anxious to hear all the different opinions on these two questions and what seems to work for all of us throughout the year. During spring, jig and twisters have been my favorite, summer love the Rogues in shade areas, fall is Rattle L Trap time and Vibe in the winter. Consider myself a decent saugeye fisherman, but know there is many more real seasoned and much more knowledge from fellow forum members concerning saugeyes than I. So anyone and all you saugeye "Pros" like Skippy and many others on this forum, not asking for your honey holes, just some good feedback on your picks from your skills, knowledge and experiences fishing for eyes. I'm sure everyone will enjoy hearing others picks and favorites as well.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Original Rapala FO-9 or 11. Black on top,silver down below. There are many ways to use, work this bait.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Not much of a saugeye fisherman but got into them heavily last night. Had to start calling them. Smithwick in a copper color 4 ft deep. Nothing small. Felt like we hit the lottery. 1 location. Only stopped after getting exhausted. Never seen anything like it. That bait took 80 percent of the fish.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

slabseeker said:


> Was curious to hear from all the fellow saugeye heads out there, what is their all time favorite casting or jigging [ not trolling ] and must have lure for eyes? Also, a breakdown from every season, spring, summer, fall and winter? Anxious to hear all the different opinions on these two questions and what seems to work for all of us throughout the year. During spring, jig and twisters have been my favorite, summer love the Rogues in shade areas, fall is Rattle L Trap time and Vibe in the winter. Consider myself a decent saugeye fisherman, but know there is many more real seasoned and much more knowledge from fellow forum members concerning saugeyes than I. So anyone and all you saugeye "Pros" like Skippy and many others on this forum, not asking for your honey holes, just some good feedback on your picks from your skills, knowledge and experiences fishing for eyes. I'm sure everyone will enjoy hearing others picks and favorites as well.


My favorite for the fall is black on top silver on bottom smithwick rogue with gami hoooks and the blue chrome huskie and the slush color joshy


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

my vise said:


> Not much of a saugeye fisherman but got into them heavily last night. Had to start calling them. Smithwick in a copper color 4 ft deep. Nothing small. Felt like we hit the lottery. 1 location. Only stopped after getting exhausted. Never seen anything like it. That bait took 80 percent of the fish.


I might have talked to you guys when you were wrapping up. We moved to one more spot after that. Ended up with 6 eyes. Nothing over 16 though. Had a pig come unbuttoned at my feet. Swim bait was king last night even though I threw rogues half the time especially after hearing how you whacked em. Nice work!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My go to...chartreuse 3 inch Twisters Abd a 1/8 ounce jig


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I might have talked to you guys when you were wrapping up. We moved to one more spot after that. Ended up with 6 eyes. Nothing over 16 though. Had a pig come unbuttoned at my feet. Swim bait was king last night even though I threw rogues half the time especially after hearing how you whacked em. Nice work!


Sorry for getting out so close to you. Alum could use another light on the other ramp. Buddy did take several on a white drop shot kitech. Nice to hear things turned on for you.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very early spring when fish are deep....Various small lipped cranks with a tight wobble trolled slowly with leadcore also vertical jigging bladebaits.

Late spring.....I usually throw Shad Raps, Flicker shads and Joshy's.

Summer pattern....Various jigging spoons. I also use a lot of crawler harnesses.

Fall....lots of presentations work!...spoons, bladebaits, cranks, Jig and minnow, slip bobber rigs, Husky Jerks, Rogues


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Very early spring when fish are deep....Various small lipped cranks with a tight wobble trolled slowly with leadcore also vertical jigging bladebaits.
> 
> Late spring.....I usually throw Shad Raps, Flicker shads and Joshy's.
> 
> ...


Cheater! Lol, we all use several different baits and presentations. That wasn't the question, what is your favorite for every season of the year? That's why I didn't want to include trolling. The responses would've sounded and been like a In Fisherman article. Lol


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

12 months a year or till the ice hits,,,, # 1 would be one of the 4 different sizes of Big Joshy's swims. They just flat out work and not only for saugeyes but anything that swims. 
OK, that's my # 1 but as I've said on many different posts I love trying different lures. Spring time I tend to like a # 8 or even a # 6 hj. Often over looked are the smaller countdown Rapala's. Short and thick bodied they will work also. For the most part bigger lures will equal bigger fish. Rogues, HJ's and I can't leave out those super shad raps. Just got into using the Pulse blade baits this year and am impressed with them. 

There's just so many lures out there that will work on any given day/night. Add in color and size ??? 

I do however think # 1 should bee the confidence you have in the lure hanging on the end of your line. Even if you don't catch anything on it that day and switch over to something else,, The next time out that same lure you took off last time will be used again.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I to agree with Skippy a Big Joshy swim works as long as there is open water. If not a Joshy I would still say a jig and some plastic. Jigging rules all year long


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Whatever you got your last fish on


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

rattlin jones said:


> Whatever you got your last fish on


Lol, I figured these questions would get some entertaining and interesting responses.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

obviously for me swimbaits are my #1. 
After that my 1.a would have to be a blade bait like a vibe-e. they catch fish year round and are very versatile as far as retrieve and depths that they can be used and big saugeye like them too. The only exception is if we are talking river eyes. Then 1.a for me would be a suspending jerkbait probably an excalibur jerkbait in blue silver orange. I like to carry two rods, a lighter one for smaller swims and blades then a little heavier one for jerks and lipless cranks and bigger swims. Now I just need my tennis elbow pain to calm down so that I can actually fish again


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

love the original #9 Rapala


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

For all of you that fish Smithwicks or Huskys what is a standard retrieve ....if there is one?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If i could only use one bait all year long it would be a 1/2 oz hopkins gold hammered shorty a spoon will catch fish when nothing will. if we are talkin seasons.
Early spring 1/4 oz vibee
late spring jerk bait 
summer hopkins spoon
fall jerk bait
winter vibee.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> love the original #9 Rapala


Haha! Hard to argue with that. Very nice. Personally think they suspend better than anything else when using a bit of lead tape.....But don't tell anyone that. Ha.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i won't tell ")


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Richman said:


> For all of you that fish Smithwicks or Huskys what is a standard retrieve ....if there is one?


No you need to mix it up slower than better usually but experiment


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

is a rapala husky jerk bait working out for saugeye? thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes #12 is a staple for catching eyes


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I throw more doll flies & hair jigs than anything else.

Does no one else throw X-Raps? I like their action better than HJ's.... seems more random with twitches.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

AtticaFish said:


> I throw more doll flies & hair jigs than anything else.
> 
> Does no one else throw X-Raps? I like their action better than HJ's.... seems more random with twitches.


 I love x raps when fishing for eyes during the day, but hj and rogues cant be beat at night with the slow wobble while not twitching the bait.


----------

